# Books Recommended by our Members, February 2010



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the place to share your "must read" books that you discover during February!

Here's the January 2010 "Books Recommended" thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17524.msg334837.html#msg334837

(Authors, please don't post your own books here, but please DO start a thread in the Book Bazaar. Thank you!)


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I just finished 9 Dragons and loved it. Harry Bosch at his best.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It is always great to start off the month with a 5 star book, and this is a definite 5 star keeper.


----------



## Bernie (Jan 31, 2010)

I gave this 5 stars and wrote a small review for the book.

The Haircut, A New Year's Tale, by Donna Callea











_Edited by Leslie to add Kindleboards link_


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

This was a free book last month and I loved it. This is a perfect example of why free books work - I'd never heard of Deborah Smith before and now I can't wait to get some more of her books.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)




----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just discovered 







by first time novelist, Dr. Dolen Perkins-Valdez on Oprah's "10 books to watch for" list http://www.oprah.com/omagazine/10-Books-to-Watch-For-in-February-2010. It's the story of 4 slave women/masters' mistresses who meet while with their vacationing owners in the free North. It looks like it will be a great read, has terrific reviews - a good one especially if you've read & enjoyed Stocket's book, 







. I just downloaded the Kindle version and look forward to the opportunity to read it!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I read this grea book now! Fantasy lovers, you can stop here. Especially if you love dragons, as I do!










This is a book written by an author from this board too


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

LOVED this book! Unfortunately it's not the easiest book to find, the kindle version is not available in the U.S. It's a historical romance set in Russia during WWII. It's the 1st in a series, the other 2 books are Tatiana and Alexander & The Summer Garden. I can't wait to read the 2 next books, I was able to located used versions & am desperately waiting to receive them!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"A Season in Hell" by Gwendolyn Noles. A very short but remarkably moving true story of the author's descent into drug addition and insanity, and a year in prison for armed robbery. Ms. Noles was a professional writer before her downfall, and her writing talent is obvious.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I highly recommend the following:

*The Help*
http://www.amazon.com/The-Help-ebook/dp/B002YKOXB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3E7N7CJV8GS51&s=digital-text&qid=1265664619&sr=1-1

*The Guersney Literary and Potato Peel Society*
http://www.amazon.com/Guernsey-Literary-Potato-Society-ebook/dp/B0015DWJX2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3E7N7CJV8GS51&s=digital-text&qid=1265664694&sr=1-3

*The God of Small Things*
http://www.amazon.com/God-Small-Things-Novel-ebook/dp/B001NBEWN6/ref=sr_1_79?ie=UTF8&m=A3E7N7CJV8GS51&s=digital-text&qid=1265664801&sr=1-79

*A Gate at the Stairs*
http://www.amazon.com/Gate-at-Stairs-ebook/dp/B002M41U06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3E7N7CJV8GS51&s=digital-text&qid=1265664891&sr=1-1


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I finished this one today.... Absolutely loved it.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I looked at that one (Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet) and just decided to try the sample.  Thanks for the feedback.
Judith


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I just finished

and the sequel
Ordinary World (no link in linkmaker, found)

And think the first is absolutely good! Not that the second is bad, cause its not, but the first is pretty good.
Both $0.99


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

esper_d said:


> I just finished
> 
> and the sequel
> Ordinary World (no link in linkmaker, found)
> ...


Looks good and the price is right.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

$4.39


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"The Time Cavern" by Todd Fonseca. First rate science fiction aimed at young adults, but I think most grown-ups would enjoy it too. I posted a 5-Star review today on Amazon.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I really enjoy YA books. Got the first book for a buck...











Enjoyed it, so bought the next book...











I thought the second book was even better. Only these two on Kindle so far. More to come.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Silver said:


> I really enjoy YA books. Got the first book for a buck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the Legend of Oescienne The Finding by Jenna Elizabeth Johnson! I loved it!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Wholeheartedly recommend THE HELP by Kathryn Stockett!


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I ditto the recommendations for The Help!


----------



## MConti (Jan 27, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> "A Season in Hell" by Gwendolyn Noles. A very short but remarkably moving true story of the author's descent into drug addition and insanity, and a year in prison for armed robbery. Ms. Noles was a professional writer before her downfall, and her writing talent is obvious.


I agree. This was one of the first books I read when I got my Kindle, and I was genuinely moved by it.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I second The Woman in White, but am linking to a version with a linked TOC. I read the Kindle freebie and while relatively error free, I would have really enjoyed easily navigating back to previous chapters/accounts. It definitely would have been worth the 99c. This is a surprisingly gripping page turner. Highly recommended!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm reading "Still Alice" by Lisa Genova. It's a page turner, a very compelling, sad, funny, in-depth read about the effects of Alzheimers on a family. Highly recommended...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Another vote for _The Help_!

N


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished Greg Banks' Scairy Tales: 13 Tantalizing Tales of Terror







, a collection of short stories for $1.99. It's a marvelous collection for horror, dark fantasy, and sci-fi fans.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

_Look Me In the Eye: My Life with Aspergers_ by John Elder Robison was a very good memoir by Augusten Burroughs' older brother. He really has a very good outlook considering all of the hurdles he has overcome. And I learned quite a bit about autism and Asperger's - something I knew very little about prior to reading this.

http://www.amazon.com/Look-Me-Eye-Life-Aspergers/dp/0307396185/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266161463&sr=8-1


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Another terrific (in my opinion) YA read. I really enjoyed this one...


----------



## lorapb (Feb 4, 2010)

I just finished "Water For Elephants: A Novel." Loved it!!



After reading all your great suggestions, I think I am going to read "The Help" next. I accidently downloaded the first night I got my Kindle (trying to download a sample), but I went ahead and kept it. Looking forward to it!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Haunting story, strong characters, a must read!













> I just finished "Water For Elephants: A Novel." Loved it!!


 That's one of my favorite books!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

lorapb said:


> After reading all your great suggestions, I think I am going to read "The Help" next. I accidently downloaded the first night I got my Kindle (trying to download a sample), but I went ahead and kept it. Looking forward to it!


You'll be very happy that you kept it!


----------



## lorapb (Feb 4, 2010)

cagnes said:


> Haunting story, strong characters, a must read!


I just downloaded a sample of this...I have read several novels the last few months from this time period (Sarah's Key - loved it, The Lost: A Search for Six Million - didn't love it, Those Who Save Us - it was ok, Anne Frank's Diary - just wanted to reread it).


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

lorapb said:


> I just downloaded a sample of this...I have read several novels the last few months from this time period (Sarah's Key - loved it, The Lost: A Search for Six Million - didn't love it, Those Who Save Us - it was ok, Anne Frank's Diary - just wanted to reread it).


I've also read a few books from this time period recently. Sarah's Key - also loved, The Book Thief - loved, The Bronze Horseman - set in Russia, loved!

I just finished The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society which is set a little later, just after the war & loved, loved, loved it!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Incredibly moving book. First time in years I stayed up past midnight reading.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I just finished Greg Banks' Scairy Tales: 13 Tantalizing Tales of Terror
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice artwork


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't read this, but the author was interviewed tonight on the NewsHour on PBS and it sounds very interesting:











Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I heard an interview with the author recently, and her research sounded interesting, so I decided to read the book. It was a light, easy read, but full of candor, humor, and insight into the world of dating. 









N


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I recommend this a lot! :










It's something special! Read it if you haven't!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I finished this one today.... Absolutely loved it.


I just finished it today and agree with Verena. This was incredible. It will stay with me for a very long time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cagnes said:


> I've also read a few books from this time period recently. Sarah's Key - also loved, The Book Thief - loved, The Bronze Horseman - set in Russia, loved!
> 
> I just finished The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society which is set a little later, just after the war & loved, loved, loved it!


Right before I read Hotel on the Corner, I read this book. It also was very good.

I also read The Boy in the Striped Pajamas (again, amazing and a childs perspective of WWII)


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I recommend Up in the Air by Walter Kirn, loving it right now.


----------



## Randy Kadish (Feb 24, 2010)

_The Match_ by Mark Frost. It's about a lot more than golf: friendship, disappointment and redemption.
Randy


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

A Verdict for Love http://www.amazon.com/A-Verdict-for-Love-ebook/dp/B003980Y60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1266930882&sr=1-1

This is a work of lesbian romantica which features strong writing, excellent characterization and a really lovely storyline. I would include the cover here, but it might not sit well with the "family friendly" quality of the site.


----------



## GregoryMose (Nov 16, 2009)

I've recently finished Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese. It's a hilarious and utterly irreverent story of an angel who is ambivalent about his role in the coming apocalypse. His writing and humor fall somewhere between Kurt Vonnegut and Douglas Adams. Great stuff.


----------



## Randy Kadish (Feb 24, 2010)

I loved _The Match _ by Mark Frost. It's about a lot more than golf, like friendship, disappointment and redemption.
The book has four major characters I really cared about.
Randy


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

GregoryMose said:


> I've recently finished Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese. It's a hilarious and utterly irreverent story of an angel who is ambivalent about his role in the coming apocalypse. His writing and humor fall somewhere between Kurt Vonnegut and Douglas Adams. Great stuff.


Wife kept giving me funny looks reading this as I was sitting in my recliner laughing out loud.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Randy Kadish said:


> _The Match_ by Mark Frost. It's about a lot more than golf: friendship, disappointment and redemption.
> Randy





Randy Kadish said:


> I loved _The Match _ by Mark Frost. It's about a lot more than golf, like friendship, disappointment and redemption.
> The book has four major characters I really cared about.
> Randy


Did you think we had forgotten your first recommendation from 3 hrs earlier?


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

nelmsm said:


> Wife kept giving me funny looks reading this as I was sitting in my recliner laughing out loud.


Very funny premise. Got to be a light reading fun.


----------

